# Emini Junkie



## Chesty (1 December 2010)

Hi Eminis Futures traders.

I just thought I'd give a shout out to a trader who I use, I've never heard his name or company mentioned in this forum.

This is not an affiliate link, just a link to his website.

http://www.eminijunkie.com/

I was involved with another so called 'reputable' Australian provider of trading education on the ES Emini contract before I found this guy. All I can say is that EJ is cheap, provides incredible education and gets results. No $8000 course here people, just a great trading plan, a great room with funny people, funny banter but all the while very serious about trading. 

Most importantly, great results.

Well there it is, my plug. I'm in no way affiliated with Emini Junkie, just want the word out there on Aussie Stock forums, just to avoid some other hapless sap, dropping $8K into an overvalued under delivered course.


----------



## builder2818 (1 December 2010)

I cannot be interested in something like this when a certain "Australian" emini education provider has testimonials like this they are emailing people:

_"Update on my trading results for October... first week $2000 up, second week up $2500, third week so far up $1000 and it's only Tuesday, so I couldn't be happier with the room and help I've received. Looking forward to some more fun!" _

_"Am doing very well using ****** Eminis strategies. 1st week made $300, 2nd week $700, 3rd week $1400, 4th week $4500, 5th week $2500 and 6th week $3100!" _

I think paying $8000 for their course is a better option because these testimonials were in my junk mail folder.

LOL!


----------



## Chesty (1 December 2010)

Builder, just know that I've been there. Yes, at some stages in EJ's marketing website, there are area's/testimonials that sound a bit spruiky. He's obviously making a living out of selling this stuff and has to compete on some level with the spruikers.

Sure, I won't say that i have had those results, not at all. No matter what plan you follow, there is the human element that makes the mind stray and any trader under pressure makes stupid mistakes. I've made them for sure, but what I can say is that patience has been my friend and my trading account is now healthily in the green (albeit after 3 months in the red), my fault and totally accepting of 'my' mistakes.


I am only here to offer an unbiased opinion on a comparison between what's out there. Sure you can go out and spend hundreds on books and have a crack on your own, with the solitude of looking at a chart in the middle of the night with no one to bounce idea's off or be able to ask questions to.

BTW, this room is unprivitised, you can see everyone's questions, comments, trading idea's and at times jokes.

What I can say is that if you follow EJ's plan, stay disciplined, stay away from the trades that although fit into the rule set, are bad trades and are called as bad trades (all trades get included in EJ's promptly uploaded trading day video blog) then all this for US $59 a month is cheap. You don't need ur own charts, just follow the teacher until you feel ur own charts are needed.

Check out Tuesday 1st December 2010 http://www.screencast.com/t/vUymTQmFcc1 

I took 32 ticks out of the market last night and I had a lot of fun doing it.

Don't bag something until you've tried it. Do you even trade futures Builder ?


----------



## Chesty (1 December 2010)

Sorry, Tuesday 30th November. Just thought I'd set that straight before someone pulls me up on the fact that I don't even know what dates are. I traded today, hence the mix up. Hope ur ok with that Builder ?


----------



## the phantom (1 December 2010)

Chesty said:


> Hi Eminis Futures traders.
> 
> I just thought I'd give a shout out to a trader who I use, I've never heard his name or company mentioned in this forum.




Let's play L&O, Criminal Intent ... so you have heard of his or her name before, but not on 'this' website ? Where or which website did you come across that person or how ?


----------



## builder2818 (1 December 2010)

Hey Chesty, I think you misread my original reply to your post.....I wasn't bagging EJ, I was being sarcastic to the fact that you mentioned a $8000 "reputable" Australian emini education provider and I sarcastically said that I couldn't follow someone like EJ because some "OTHER" emini educator had testimonials like the ones I quoted in my original reply. 

Now you and me both know, that making claims like this is ridiculous. I don't even know whats on EJs website either, I never bothered to look. I do not trade futures either by the way.


----------



## Chesty (2 December 2010)

the phantom said:


> Let's play L&O, Criminal Intent ... so you have heard of his or her name before, but not on 'this' website ? Where or which website did you come across that person or how ?




I actually found some videos he had on YouTube after being disgruntled with the other provider. So I then searched for his website.


----------



## Chesty (2 December 2010)

builder2818 said:


> Hey Chesty, I think you misread my original reply to your post.....I wasn't bagging EJ, I was being sarcastic to the fact that you mentioned a $8000 "reputable" Australian emini education provider and I sarcastically said that I couldn't follow someone like EJ because some "OTHER" emini educator had testimonials like the ones I quoted in my original reply.
> 
> Now you and me both know, that making claims like this is ridiculous. I don't even know whats on EJs website either, I never bothered to look. I do not trade futures either by the way.




Cool man, I thought you made 2 references to both providers websites who are making ridiclulous claims. Sorry for misreading into that.


----------

